# Boeing777 with 239 onboard goes 'Missing'



## Table (Mar 7, 2014)

> A Malaysia Airlines flight carrying 239 people has lost contact with air traffic control and was still missing hours after it was supposed to have landed in Beijing, the airline said Saturday morning.
> 
> The airline told NBC News that a search-and-rescue mission was under way for Flight MH370, a Boeing 777-200, and that relatives of those on board were being notified.
> 
> ...



Source.


Airline travesties always terrify me...The idea of having your safety completely in the hands of others and being utterly helpless in an aluminium sardine can in the sky 

Hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

Table said:


> Airline travesties always terrify me...The idea of having your safety completely in the hands of others and being utterly helpless in an aluminium sardine can in the sky
> 
> Hoping for a positive outcome.



Statistically you're much more likely to get into a car accident but when was the last time a car accident made you uneasy about getting into a car?
Oh humans 

Also
>Malaysia
>China
Some jokesters said it's gonna be China's 9/11 (after those knife attacks recently), but let's hope it's nothing that serious.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2014)

Hope for the best, brace for the worst.


----------



## Table (Mar 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Statistically you're much more likely to get into a car accident but when was the last time a car accident made you uneasy about getting into a car?
> Oh humans
> 
> Also
> ...



I know all the statistics, and I fly...a lot.  But some fears just aren't rational, I can't help what I feel =/


I haven't heard that 'theory' but I'm also hoping it's nothing on that level.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

Well at this point, if it hasn't crashed into anything on land it's probably in the ocean  Commercial airplanes aren't exactly tanked for flights greatly exceeding their target distance.


----------



## Flynn (Mar 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Statistically you're much more likely to get into a car accident but when was the last time a car accident made you uneasy about getting into a car?
> Oh humans
> 
> Also
> ...



Closer to Earth's Crust = more safety

Fear of airline travesties is more of an effect of the fear of heights rather than just plain fear of death. Or that's how it is for me at least


----------



## Table (Mar 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Well at this point, if it hasn't crashed into anything on land it's probably in the ocean  Commercial airplanes aren't exactly tanked for flights greatly exceeding their target distance.



Probably.  I read about how pilots are encouraged to only carry as much fuel as necessary to get from point A to B in order to cut costs.

But they must have veered off course somehow, looking at what I'm assuming is the "flight path".  Because there's not much water... you think someone would have noticed something (or it would have been found by now).


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2014)

Not necessarily. I am sure there are uninhabited mountains and forests along the path. A search could take days.


----------



## Table (Mar 7, 2014)

China claims the plane 'never entered Chinese air space' (not sure I believe that).
And the plane lost contact in Vietnam.....
So perhaps it's lost somewhere in the South China Sea... although that place is surveilled like a beast so I don't know.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Statistically you're much more likely to get into a car accident but when was the last time a car accident made you uneasy about getting into a car?



turbulence seem to be increasing.

*Incidents of airliners hitting turbulence seem to be increasing, say experts*

http://news.yahoo.com/turbulence-in-flight--reasons-to-worry--and-not-to-worry-165623271.html


----------



## Mizura (Mar 7, 2014)

Over here in China, many people are sure that it's a bomb + terrorist attack. D: A plane doesn't suddenly 'disappear' without even a mayday. No weather conditions either.

Apparently they got a signal from the black box in the South China ocean.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 7, 2014)

This is why we don't play on third world airlines. 

Well air accidents can happen anywhere records do show that maintenance vigor significantly drops off in third world countries, and proper maintenance is next to godliness when it comes to airplane safety. And Malaysia is one of the worst offenders, though Africa as a whole takes the cake for poor airline safety.


----------



## kluang (Mar 8, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> This is why we don't play on third world airlines.
> 
> Well air accidents can happen anywhere records do show that maintenance vigor significantly drops off in third world countries, and proper maintenance is next to godliness when it comes to airplane safety. And Malaysia is one of the worst offenders, though Africa as a whole takes the cake for poor airline safety.



Malaysia Boeing plane never crash before


----------



## wibisana (Mar 8, 2014)

kluang said:


> Malaysia Boeing plane never crash before



yeah never heard that.unlike in here we got few (many) crashes
most notable one in 2006

they got out off business just later


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 8, 2014)

I see a terroist comment/theory has been made, but nobody has put up an aliens theory yet? or even used the appropriate gif?

I am disapoint.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> This is why we don't play on third world airlines.
> 
> Well air accidents can happen anywhere records do show that maintenance vigor significantly drops off in third world countries, and proper maintenance is next to godliness when it comes to airplane safety. And Malaysia is one of the worst offenders, though Africa as a whole takes the cake for poor airline safety.



Yeah, first world airplane never crashed. 

Get off the high horse.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, first world airplane never crashed.
> 
> Get off the high horse.



Of course FW planes have crashed. 

But 3rd world track records are incredibly bad, compared to airlines in europe,NA and select asian countries. 

Get off your false indignation/inflated sense of pride.


----------



## Table (Mar 8, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Over here in China, many people are sure that it's a bomb + terrorist attack. D: A plane doesn't suddenly 'disappear' without even a mayday. No weather conditions either.
> 
> Apparently they got a signal from the black box in the South China ocean.



Do they have a particular terrorist organisation in mind?  Or do they think it's related to the stabbings?  I also find it weird there was no call for help or crisis signal, but I always prefer not to jump to the conclusion of a terrorist/criminal attack.



Are you referring to the signal from when the plane was in Vietnam, or is this a new signal?





Chelydra said:


> This is why we don't play on third world airlines.
> 
> Well air accidents can happen anywhere records do show that maintenance vigor significantly drops off in third world countries, and proper maintenance is next to godliness when it comes to airplane safety. And Malaysia is one of the worst offenders, though Africa as a whole takes the cake for poor airline safety.



Perhaps, but we don't know it was a maintenance error yet.  I would also like to point out that Boeing 777s are some of the safest aircrafts around.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 8, 2014)

Table said:


> Perhaps, but we don't know it was a maintenance error yet.  I would also like to point out that Boeing 777s are some of the safest aircrafts around.



Assuming they are properly maintained, yes. Even the most dependable/safe piece of machinery will eventually fail if not maintained properly. It would certainly start to degrade, and give human error/external weather influences (in the case of airplanes) a bigger chance to happen and cause a problem(s)


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2014)

It's stupid to lump different airlines together and call them "third world airlines". Look at the link posted above. MAS has a safety rating of 6/7, which is higher than some airlines in US and Europe.


----------



## Kanga (Mar 8, 2014)

I believe officials confirmed it to have crashed in the ocean. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Table (Mar 8, 2014)

Heres the timeline for anyone interested:



> A Malaysia Airlines flight carrying 239 people lost contact with air traffic control and was still missing hours after it had been scheduled to land in Beijing. Here is a timeline:
> 
> 12:41 a.m. -- The Boeing 777-200 -- carrying 227 passengers from 14 countries along with 12 crew members -- took off from Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> ...



source.

I find it interesting that there was an almost a 5 hour gap between losing contact with the plane and making an announcement.  I know the airline didn't want to alarm people, but I wonder if they started doing search and rescue upon first losing contact, or if they waited until the announcement?  Anyone know the protocol for these situations?  I thought it was quite rare for planes to lose contact... 



Kanga said:


> I believe officials confirmed it to have crashed in the ocean. But I could be wrong.



This is what I see most people suggesting.  Do you have a link?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2014)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/08/us-malaysiaairlines-flight-idUSBREA2701720140308


----------



## Table (Mar 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/08/us-malaysiaairlines-flight-idUSBREA2701720140308



So everyone's waiting on 'official' confirmation now?


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Statistically you're much more likely to get into a car accident but when was the last time a car accident made you uneasy about getting into a car?
> Oh humans
> 
> Also
> ...



I get more scared when in a car I'm not driving than aboard an aircraft. I'm more concerned about 737's taking off every minute though.



Zaru said:


> Well at this point, if it hasn't crashed into anything on land it's probably in the ocean  Commercial airplanes aren't exactly tanked for flights greatly exceeding their target distance.



Given the lack of warnings, it definitely wasn't fuel.



Ser Jossy of the Feels said:


> Closer to Earth's Crust = more safety
> 
> Fear of airline travesties is more of an effect of the fear of heights rather than just plain fear of death. Or that's how it is for me at least



Apparently.

As a whole, I consider the sky a lot safer. The problem is that aircraft incidents are more likely to be lethal, given that falling from great heights is something the human body wasn't made for. We aren't supposed to jump 30 meters in the air outside of hysterical strength and not wind up as an splatter in the ground.



Mizura said:


> Over here in China, many people are sure that it's a bomb + terrorist attack. D: A plane doesn't suddenly 'disappear' without even a mayday. No weather conditions either.
> 
> Apparently they got a signal from the black box in the South China ocean.



Then, it definitely wasn't what I thought it would be.



Chelydra said:


> This is why we don't play on third world airlines.
> 
> Well air accidents can happen anywhere records do show that maintenance vigor significantly drops off in third world countries, and proper maintenance is next to godliness when it comes to airplane safety. And Malaysia is one of the worst offenders, though Africa as a whole takes the cake for poor airline safety.



And this is why I don't fly First World Airlines: No complimentary meal service in flights under 12 hours.

Maintenance records don't drop off in third world countries, they drop off in poorly regulated countries, not all of them third world ones, though I do agree Malaysia and Africa have bad track records, but then take into account most Latin American countries (outside of Chile, Uruguay, Puerto Rico and Argentina, most of them are "developing") who have the same or better track records than developed nations.



Wolfarus said:


> Of course FW planes have crashed.
> 
> But 3rd world track records are incredibly bad, compared to airlines in europe,NA and select asian countries.
> 
> Get off your false indignation/inflated sense of pride.



Get a brain before you talk, boy. The problem is not them being third world countries, but poor regulation from their authorities. A lot of "third world" countries have better track records than many Euro, NA and Asian areas.

Bonus points for completely excluding Latin America from your list.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 8, 2014)

just heard about this this morning

that sucks...specially one of your family members is on that flight, you wait anxiously and all of a sudden you see the flight labeled as 'delayed' on the terminal then after hours of waiting the flight was removed from the board


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Statistically you're much more likely to get into a car accident but when was the last time a car accident made you uneasy about getting into a car?
> Oh humans
> 
> Also
> ...



But with a car, it's your choice to get into an aluminum sardine can on the ground and go hurtling at deadly speeds, and your choice to stop doing so whenever you want 



Table said:


> Probably.  I read about how pilots are encouraged to only carry as much fuel as necessary to get from point A to B in order to cut costs.
> 
> But they must have veered off course somehow, looking at what I'm assuming is the "flight path".  Because there's not much water... you think someone would have noticed something (or it would have been found by now).



They would have radio'd someone by now if there was a problem right? Shouldn't planes have equipment that could communicate with GPS satellites nowadays? 

So it could be a hijack...


----------



## Mizura (Mar 8, 2014)

To respond to some, yes, Chinese speculate that it might be bombing from terrorists from Xinjiang:
- Right after the stabbings in Kunming
- Which itself was ahead of the China's National People's Congress
- This plane was headed for Beijing
- Apparently there were no particular weather conditions on the way
- The pilot has been flying since 1981: plenty of experience
- No distress signal at all? C'mon.

We might be wrong, but there are too many coincidences.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 8, 2014)

> The plane disappeared without giving a distress signal - a chilling echo of an Air France flight that crashed into the South Atlantic on June 1, 2009, killing all 228 people on board. It vanished for hours without issuing a distress call.





			
				wikipedia on Air France crash said:
			
		

> The final report, released at a news conference on 5 July 2012,[7][8] stated that the aircraft crashed after temporary inconsistencies between the airspeed measurements—likely due to the aircraft's pitot tubes being obstructed by ice crystals—caused the autopilot to disconnect, after which the crew reacted incorrectly and ultimately led the aircraft to an aerodynamic stall from which they did not recover.



or it could be a very sudden crash. Aerodynamic stall... which gives then no time to release a distress signal even at thousands of meters in the air? I would think they have a few seconds even at a complete dive.

But anyway it did happen, so it could happen again. Could be either hijacking or sudden crash like this. Scary stuff either way...


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 8, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SilkAir_Flight_185

At least it wasn't what I thought it'd be. Had it been like the link above... Well...


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 8, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> turbulence seem to be increasing.
> 
> *Incidents of airliners hitting turbulence seem to be increasing, say experts*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/turbulence-in-flight--reasons-to-worry--and-not-to-worry-165623271.html



Turbulence doesn't increase the likelihood of a crash.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 8, 2014)

So how far could the plane get to in those two hours? Shouldn't it be kinda easy to make a rough calculation of the crash site?


----------



## kluang (Mar 8, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> So how far could the plane get to in those two hours? Shouldn't it be kinda easy to make a rough calculation of the crash site?



In two hours, it should be around Vietnam


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 8, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SilkAir_Flight_185
> 
> At least it wasn't what I thought it'd be. Had it been like the link above... Well...





> The time it took the aircraft to dive from cruise altitude to the river was less than one minute. The plane was traveling faster than the speed of sound for a few seconds before impact.



Holy fuck... sounds like the pilot purposely suicide-dived there.



av said:


> It would try to glide down at that point and would have time to give a distress signal. Also, would be strange for all 4 (I assume) engines to stall out at the same time. It's not like it's climbing / diving dramatically in the middle of it's flight path.
> 
> I honestly don't see why they don't put a parachute under everyone's seat (other than cost, which is relatively insignificant).



Only reason I can think of is that maybe civilians wouldn't be able to jump out one by one and parachute to safety anyway.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2014)

CNN reporting that "spots of liquid and rubish" spotted in the "waters between Vietnam and Malaysia."


----------



## wibisana (Mar 8, 2014)

this is why you should have not use air to travel (drag, lift, aerodynamic), i mean lets just invent anti-gravity already.


----------



## Masa (Mar 8, 2014)

av said:


> It would try to glide down at that point and would have time to give a distress signal. Also, would be strange for all 4 (I assume) engines to stall out at the same time. It's not like it's climbing / diving dramatically in the middle of it's flight path.
> 
> I honestly don't see why they don't put a parachute under everyone's seat (other than cost, which is relatively insignificant).



Because airliners travel 600 mph at 30,000+ feet. If you aren't killed by the tidal forces of jumping out of a plane at 600 mph or by hitting the wing or tail, or getting sucked into an engine, you will be asphyxiated and/or frozen to death before you have a chance to pull your rip cord.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 8, 2014)

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2014)

Was Denzel Washington flying the plane?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's the last known tracking position of the flight:


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 8, 2014)

*Oil spills found near site of crashed Malaysia Airlines plane*



> During the search for the Malaysia Airlines MH370 plane that crashed off Vietnam?s Tho Chu Islands this morning (local time), a Vietnamese plane has discovered two alleged oil spills near the site of crash.
> 
> At 4:26 pm Saturday (Vietnam time), an AN 26 plane found an alleged oil spill at 7.55 degrees latitude north and 103.18 degrees longitude east.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2014)

The stolen passports add another wrinkle to this story.


----------



## Savior (Mar 8, 2014)

777 is a fantastic plane and this certainly is unfortunate news. I look forward to seeing what investigators find.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 8, 2014)

So the worst may just have happened afterall


----------



## Saishin (Mar 8, 2014)

That's really terrible


----------



## Amanda (Mar 8, 2014)

So, no news on this story? It's peculiar how it just disappeared without a signal. Has that happened before?



Ser Jossy of the Feels said:


> Closer to Earth's Crust = more safety
> 
> Fear of airline travesties is more of an effect of the fear of heights rather than just plain fear of death. Or that's how it is for me at least





That, and the sense of losing all control. You're just trapped inside this heavy piece of metal hurdling miles above the ground, and if something goes wrong, you're about as helpless as it gets. And somehow the idea of dying in a plane crash is just scarier than the idea of dying in a car crash. 

Besides, fear of flight is also connected to other anxieties. Having trouble in other parts of your life can contribute to developing this fear too. I should know, I flew for years without a worry, and then suddenly developed a hideous fear of flying out of the thin air. Now it's so bad I avoid flying altogether. (Not that I'd need to fly anywhere anyway, as I can travel by car, bus, train or ship to anywhere I really want - and I greatly enjoy those modes of travel, road trip adventures are the best.)


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 8, 2014)

Table said:


> Airline travesties always terrify me...The idea of having your safety completely in the hands of others and being utterly helpless in an aluminium sardine can in the sky
> 
> Hoping for a positive outcome.



You can say exactly the same thing about cars. From safety being out of your hand to being in an aluminum sardine can.

Furthermore, if a plane aerodynamically stales, that means that plane no longer is flying, which means it's probably spinning. First, weightlessness and disorientation. Then, as the plane starts to spin, you get G-forces and cabin rotation.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 8, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> I see a terroist comment/theory has been made, but nobody has put up an aliens theory yet? or even used the appropriate gif?
> 
> I am disapoint.



Inb4 false flag attack.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 8, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> I see a terroist comment/theory has been made, but nobody has put up an aliens theory yet? or even used the appropriate gif?
> 
> I am disapoint.



Knew someone was going to mention this.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 8, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> Inb4 false flag attack.



It's not truth-seeking if you jump to a conclusion without any evidence, we call that a fairytale.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 8, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> It's not truth-seeking if you jump to a conclusion without any evidence, we call that a fairytale.



Its called a joke? I thought people would find it funny since I'm "that guy"? By the way are you a man or woman?


----------



## wibisana (Mar 8, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> You can say exactly the same thing about cars. From safety being out of your hand to being in an aluminum sardine can.
> 
> Furthermore, if a plane aerodynamically stales, that means that plane no longer is flying, which means it's probably spinning. First, weightlessness and disorientation. Then, as the plane starts to spin, you get G-forces and cabin rotation.



while people argue plane is safer but likelihood to survive car crash is way higher than plane crash


----------



## Hozukimaru (Mar 8, 2014)

wibisana said:


> while people argue plane is safer but likelihood to survive car crash is way higher than plane crash







> The odds of dying in a car crash per mile driven are over 625,000 times higher than dying in an airplane crash per mile flown.
> Maybe all of that is misleading, *after all if a plane crashes, the party is pretty much over*, but cars are in fender benders all the time. So a better statistic might be *the odds of dying each time we get in a car versus each time we get in a plane*.
> 
> The odds of dying per trip are:
> ...



So, in short, even if when a plane crushes you will probably be found dead, the sheer rarity of a plane crush happening surpasses that.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Mar 8, 2014)

How is asphyxiation a problem? 
I mean, it's not like it'll take hours to get to the sea/ground. And for a big part of the way down oxygen gas levels will be alright.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 8, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> So, in short, even if when a plane crushes you will probably be found dead, the sheer rarity of a plane crush happening surpasses that.



yeah I know it is very rare to crash a plane.
but what I am saying If I got in car accident I have higher chance to survive it.rather in plane crash.
tbh I only ride plane like twice (1 hour flight) and I dont feel as comfortable as ride train or bus.
because I know if plane crash I cant do shit.(dont have any control of it)


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 8, 2014)

wibisana said:


> yeah I know it is very rare to crash a plane.
> but what I am saying If I got in car accident I have higher chance to survive it.rather in plane crash.
> tbh I only ride plane like twice (1 hour flight) and I dont feel as comfortable as ride train or bus.
> because* I know if plane crash I cant do shit.(dont have any control of it)*


You wouldn't have much control over this, either.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIe7yzk39mU[/youtube]




Be it on the ground or in the sky; If you're fucked, you're fucked.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Mar 8, 2014)

@_wibisana_

Yea, that's what I addressed. Not only do you have less chances of getting in a plane crush than you have of getting in a car crash but even when you factor in the "survival rate" of the crashes (where ofc when you get in a plane crash you're more likely to die in a crash than in a car crash) you're still many times more likely to _die _each time you enter your car to go to the your neighboring town than you are when you get in the plane to visit your aunt in Jakarta.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 8, 2014)

Found oil slick and a passport that was possibly stolen a year ago: 

Stolen passport means at least one passenger was not who he claimed to be. 

It's looking more like the plane has gone down.



Table said:


> Airline *travesties* always terrify me...The idea of having your safety completely in the hands of others and being utterly helpless in an aluminium sardine can in the sky



/grammar nazi
Commonly misused word. Sorry but  basically means mockery not tragedy. /end grammar nazi


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 8, 2014)

Top lel.


----------



## navy (Mar 8, 2014)

I doubt it was a terrorist attack.


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 8, 2014)

Pilot suicide again then?


----------



## navy (Mar 8, 2014)

Seems like a massive  technical malfunction.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 8, 2014)

If it was a terrorist attack by some Uighur separatist movement or whatever, we would have heard someone claim responsibility by now.


----------



## Flynn (Mar 8, 2014)

[Conspiracy theories intensify]


----------



## Hozukimaru (Mar 8, 2014)

Did they claim responsibility in that swords/knives attack? IIRC the Chinese just said that it was them because that was the most probable scenario but I don't remember any official announcement from any separatist movement.


----------



## navy (Mar 8, 2014)

Are Muslims crossing their fingers hoping it wasnt terrorist?


----------



## Masa (Mar 8, 2014)

av said:


> Give them oxygen too, not exactly expensive. Bank the plane for reduced speed (if engine failure). Frozen - will take chances. -45C isn't exactly insta-death. Pressurization is another problem, but it's better to take your chances than crash with the plane.
> 
> Real reason is cost given such a low likelihood of a crash.




If you have the ability and time to bank the plane and stage a mid air evacuation of hundreds of people, why wouldn't you attempt an emergency landing instead? 

Real reason is unfeasability and convincing hundreds of people to jump out of a moving plane, even if everyone would survive the initial opening of the hatch and the fall to earth. You would practically need a space suit for each passenger on board, not to mention it would be much more difficult to launch a rescue of several hundred evacuees spread out over hundreds of miles rather than just one plane with lots of location and navigation equipment on board.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Mar 8, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> You wouldn't have much control over this, either.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Basically this, actually if something happens with plane and you're flying over water there's a good chance of trying to land plane on water. But in the end it's like getting killed by a weapon. Doesn't matter if it's a RPG or a Glock, good chance that if it hits you - you're dead. You get in a real accident, most likely you're going to enf up dead.

That stolen passports thing reminds me of Titanic, where the main guy steals tickets to get on board of a ship/plane. God's delivering his judgement on those 

But jokes a side, i hope for the best and best of luck to families.


----------



## 민찬영 (Mar 8, 2014)

Well this sucks.


----------



## Mako (Mar 8, 2014)

I hope they recover the black box soon. I'm very interested how this huge plane disappeared.


----------



## BashFace (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah everyone should calm down about it with the terrorist theories, the plane could just have Brad Pitt on board and it's being steered away from disease and zombies. 



And this is him crying in frustration about how none of us can see what's happening but not me, not this guy.





Mider T said:


> Was Denzel Washington flying the plane?



If there was a black guy flying the plane it would've been Samuel L Jackson... However in that case it could be a terrorist attack.



This gif doesn't even need subtitles.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 8, 2014)

i guess it makes sense when i hear people say your whole family shouldnt ride in the same plane


----------



## wibisana (Mar 9, 2014)

dummy plug said:


> i guess it makes sense when i hear people say your whole family shouldnt ride in the same plane



never put all eggs in one bucket
can be used in here


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 9, 2014)

Yet they encourage you to car pool to save gas


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 9, 2014)

the plane turned before losing communication


----------



## Amanda (Mar 9, 2014)

Source for that info.



> Radar signals show a Malaysia Airlines plane that has been missing for more than 24 hours may have turned back, Malaysian officials have said.
> 
> Rescue teams looking for the plane have now widened their search area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 9, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> You wouldn't have much control over this, either.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6MlaIe1ljs[/YOUTUBE]

That was nuts!



Ser Jossy of the Feels said:


> [Conspiracy theories intensify]



What if they where going to false flag attack Ukraine to start war!?!? Dun dun dun!!!


----------



## Flynn (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like its going to be a grim story


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 10, 2014)

The families of the victims should brace for the worse. Sad to say that there's no "good" news coming out this anymore.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 10, 2014)

Test taken of the oil show it's not from the plane, but from ships. Haven't heard of what became of that alleged plane door, expect this: 



> No wreckage has been confirmed despite an earlier indication that potential debris from an aircraft had been seen about 50 miles [80km] to the south-west of Tho Chu Island.
> 
> Azharuddin Abdul Rahman, head of Malaysia's Department of Civil Aviation, said on Monday: "Unfortunately, ladies and gentleman, we have not found anything that appears to be objects from the aircraft, let alone the aircraft itself."




So we still have no clue.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 10, 2014)

For me there is not even a shred of hope anymore to find anyone alive.

I hope they will at least find the wreckage & will be able return the body to their loved ones. And I truly hope that this isn't a terrorist operation.


----------



## rajin (Mar 10, 2014)

a plane missing for so many hours is surprising itself. families already in agony for so many hours. hope .no hope. dead or alive. its one of the biggest torture live applied on them.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 10, 2014)

Is there any chance, even theoretical, that it could have been hijacked and flown to some unknown destiny? Would it have been noticed? I mean, the fact that it can't be tracked in any way means it must have crashed somewhere, we just don't know where? (Hopefully this doesn't make me look like a conspiracy theory looney, I'm just applying the process of elimination. I'm poorly educated on the matters of how and how well the airplanes are exactly monitored while they're on flight.) 

If it really turned around before the contact was lost, then it might have flown who knows how far before crashing... Reminds of Lost.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 10, 2014)

Given the radar coverage in the area I doubt it, unless that plane was flying less than 500 feet above the surface, and the plane would have had to land by now, its hard to miss a plane the size of a 777. I also doubt this given the fact that there are not very many suitable places for a 777 to land intact in that region.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Mar 10, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Given the radar coverage in the area I doubt it, unless that plane was flying less than 500 feet above the surface, and the plane would have had to land by now, its hard to miss a plane the size of a 777. I also doubt this given the fact that there are not very many suitable places for a 777 to land intact in that region.



Basically this, though with the current technologies you just might have make the plane dissapear and then reappear somewhere else, but no one just noticed.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 10, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Given the radar coverage in the area I doubt it, unless that plane was flying less than 500 feet above the surface, and the plane would have had to land by now, its hard to miss a plane the size of a 777. I also doubt this given the fact that there are not very many suitable places for a 777 to land intact in that region.




'Kay, thanks! Of course, even this amount of theoretical hope is still something a desperate mind can cling to. The sooner the wreck is found, the better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2014)

Well this just got shadier: 

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/mi...ickets-fake-passport-passengers-report-n49016



> The tickets used by the fake passport carrying passengers aboard the missing Air Malaysia Flight 370 bought their tickets through a travel agency in Pattaya, Thailand, according to a report in a British newspaper.
> 
> The tickets were booked through an Iranian middleman known as ?Mr Ali? a Thai travel agent told the Financial Times newspaper (registration required).


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 10, 2014)

They did indeed. Seems like something foul has indeed happened on this flight.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well this just got shadier:
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/mi...ickets-fake-passport-passengers-report-n49016



...and here we go again 

I'm mean it's almost toooo coincidental, that two people with fake passports are on the plane and it just so happens to just _disappear_ from any and all radar. Like Chelydra said, even if they successfully flew under the radar ceiling (which it's self is comically unlikely), your not going to be able to land a 777 in one piece when everything within 200km of the coast is dense jungle

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say chances are there was some serious foul play in this


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 11, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> ...and here we go again
> 
> I'm mean it's almost toooo coincidental, that two people with fake passports are on the plane and it just so happens to just _disappear_ from any and all radar. Like Chelydra said, even if they successfully flew under the radar ceiling (which it's self is comically unlikely), your not going to be able to land a 777 in one piece when everything within 200km of the coast is dense jungle
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say chances are there was some serious foul play in this


*I have a theory myself *

There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man ... a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination.

*Consider if you will a Mr  "Ali" and his partner  boarding a Boeing 777 flying out from Malaysia with 237 other people using 2 stolen American passports as Identification. Their motives unknown their reason for boarding  this flight  unknown. but one thing is certain for both,  Mr  "Ali" and the rest of the souls on board this flight: their destination. known as the "TWILIGHT ZONE."*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVSRm80WzZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2014)

Aliens, extraterrestrial or immigrants.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 11, 2014)

is there still a possibility that the plane might have crashed somewhere?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2014)

Did anyone mention 'The Langoliers' ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2014)

I guess he was better off where he was.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> Did anyone mention 'The Langoliers' ?





**


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> Did anyone mention 'The Langoliers' ?



Not here but I've seen that and the 80's movie  brought up elsewhere on the web. 

Have they checked the smaller islands near that area? If it turned back and crashed into one of those small islands which may not be populated. Who will report it?


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 11, 2014)

Very interesting read...


----------



## Amanda (Mar 11, 2014)

Okay, any explanation for the phones still ringing? Could the phones have survived the crash? Even if they crashed into the sea?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 11, 2014)

Isn't it obvious that Kamina was on the plane and it broke through heavens ?


----------



## Megu-Nee (Mar 11, 2014)

malaysia authorities.. can't even handle such a responsibility.. unlike france which acted swiftly for flight 447..


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm telling you.... the T.V. show _Lost_ is officially real


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Okay, any explanation for the phones still ringing? Could the phones have survived the crash? Even if they crashed into the sea?



If the plane crashed on land.... _possibly_, see lesser durable items have survived. If it crashed in the ocean (99.999999% it did), unless it was in a plastic bag or a floating container... hell no, not after 3+ days in seawater

This is all assuming the plane tried doing controlled emergency landing rather it loosing control/being nose dived into the water at 700mph, in which case *nothing of anything* would be left other than fragments


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 11, 2014)

Latest, the plane was waaaaay off course in the end.  Either it's the hijacking or the pilot was so stoned they got lost.

So another area to search.

What is known: it is most likely not terrorist attack, they often end messy with lots of pieces everywhere.  It is likely not a catastrophic failure like fuel tank explosion that doomed TWA-800 years ago. Again, it'd leave big mess.

The plane could glide for about 100 miles from cruising altitude if they had total engine and/or electrical failure but they'd still need to land somewhere and it's hard for a plane to do belly landing somewhere without raising local ruckus like the infamous Miracle on Hudson.

Hijacking and pilot with loose screws seems the best theory, going in the wrong way and discreetly landing in a remote area or crashing in an area no one has searched yet.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 11, 2014)

You're all fools, we know exactly what happened to this plane.

Previously, on LOST

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQDUtjwoaTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Mar 11, 2014)

If this is Lost, then we truly will never get the answers.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 11, 2014)

Super Goob said:


> You're all fools, we know exactly what happened to this plane.
> 
> Previously, on LOST
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQDUtjwoaTY[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4AEEoX3d3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 11, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Aliens, extraterrestrial or *immigrants*...



...my ass.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Mar 11, 2014)

There's a manga called 'cage of eden'. Similar conditions, where the plane just disappeared and no one could find them. And everyone survives the crash, but it turns ugly later on...

P.S. If you say immigrant, that would mean someone who isn't from his country, so maybe an American Immigrant


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 11, 2014)

^
My point still stands...


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 11, 2014)

Inb4 the pilots were fucking some hos in the cockpit.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Inb4 the pilots were fucking some hos in the cockpit.



pretty hoes none the less


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2014)

So they think suicide?


----------



## deathgod (Mar 12, 2014)

walkerandarazu said:


> There's a manga called 'cage of eden'.



Really like that, but my God did they blow it with the ending.

It's really crazy that they haven't found anything yet with so many countries looking.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Mar 12, 2014)

^i believed they could have flown the plane anywhere during that 2am-6am period.. when they lost contact and didn't do a fucking thing until the airport in china reported that the plane did not arrive at 630am..

malaysian authorities are really shameful, the ex pm is now defending malaysia's lack of control over this international matter, pushing blame around saying "if you want to blame malaysia for the lack of info you might as well blame the other countries too" France 447 was handled much better with less help, in the fucking_ Atlantic ocean_ of 3300 meters


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-GSCuD3o7g&list=UUhD-zWutIego-bcHKOatFWA[/YOUTUBE]

inb4 WTF IS GOING ON?!


----------



## Taco (Mar 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> If this is Lost, then we truly will never get the answers.



If you didnt get the answers you were looking for by the end of that show then i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 12, 2014)

Taco said:


> If you didnt get the answers you were looking for by the end of that show then i dont know what to tell you.




Easy one: that I was looking for different answers. 

For your information, I was joking, and personally felt satisfied with the finale. But quite a many other fans were dissapointed with it. Anyway, there was no need to be rude about it.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 13, 2014)

It seems a Chinese satellite spoted the plane wreckages
*Chinese satellite finds objects in sea*


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2014)

At this point, I believe they're from the plane when we get better pictures/someone picks them up and analyzes them.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 13, 2014)

CNN reported the search already checked the area and didn't find the wreckage. Either the Chinese was off or the remains sank already.


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 13, 2014)

Not sure if anyone heard news of shamanistic ritual performed at the Kuala Lumpur airport yet. Here's the article:


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Mar 13, 2014)

I heard on the radio that an oil rig worker may have seen with his own eyes the plane as it was going down. He explained in pretty good detail what happened, but I don't recall all of what was said.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 13, 2014)

I think it's rather curious that they're reporting the plane flew for hours with the transponders off. The fact that they all shut off at the same time is kind of telling. It makes me think this was a deliberate act of terrorism.


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2014)

*A nervous region eyes robust Chinese response to missing Malaysian plane*



> (Reuters) - From high-resolution satellites to advanced warships, China's military build-up is on full display in the hunt for a missing Malaysian jetliner - putting Asia on notice as to what Beijing might do in the future to further assert its regional presence.
> 
> Now in its sixth day, the search for the Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777 and its 239 passengers and crew has exposed tensions between Beijing and Kuala Lumpur, with Chinese officials from Premier Li Keqiang on down criticizing Malaysia's handling of the crisis. China has sent a team of envoys and investigators to Malaysia to deepen its involvement.
> 
> ...


http://www.reuters.com/article/2014...nes-china-response-anal-idUSBREA2C0XE20140313

The plane has historic roots to the Ming Dynasty and thus belongs to China?


----------



## mayumi (Mar 13, 2014)

I thought people on NF would be more interested in this story. I guess not.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 13, 2014)

well, it's kind of annoying to follow. 

it's been  "this is what happen." oops, never mind x 5 or some shit. 

let's see what the Indian Ocean search turns up in 20 hours from now.


----------



## Savior (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm interested in the story but speculation is pointless. Just going to wait till it's actually located.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 13, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I think it's rather curious that they're reporting the plane flew for hours with the transponders off. The fact that they all shut off at the same time is kind of telling. It makes me think this was a deliberate act of terrorism.



Not necessarily: The black boxes previous plane crashes have shown in those cases the transponder either broke or got turned off by accident.

Also, what is the value to a terrorist to turn off the transponder?



mayumi said:


> I thought people on NF would be more interested in this story. I guess not.



Over 120 posts is interest, but there's been no news other than "The plane crashed"


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 13, 2014)

Hijacked by Muslims to Pakistan, may have crashed mid-flight ala Flight 93.

And Chinese efforts here have really been a joke, they have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2014)

Chinese never know what they're doing...

But we have proof of the Pakis?


----------



## Mizura (Mar 13, 2014)

> KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia — A Malaysia Airlines plane sent signals to a satellite for four hours after the aircraft went missing, an indication that it was still flying for hundreds of miles or more, a U.S. official briefed on the search said Thursday.
> 
> Six days after the plane with 239 people aboard disappeared, Malaysian authorities expanded their search westward toward India, saying the aircraft may have flown for several hours after its last contact with the ground shortly after takeoff from Kuala Lumpur for Beijing.
> 
> ...


More in article.

At this point I no longer have any idea what to think. 

I feel bad for the relatives. At least if they'd found the crashed plane, they can start mourning and move on. Anything other than the ongoing farce.

All sorts of conspiracy theories are popping up in China. One is that the plane lost the ability to communicate and decided to land at a nearby airport, and got shot down by the Malaysia military for being an unindentified plane.  (yes, I also found this stupid)


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 13, 2014)

Mizura said:


> and got shot down by the Malaysia military for being an unindentified plane.  (yes, I also found this stupid)



I agree. Implying the Malaysians are capable of shooting down an airplane 



			
				Mael said:
			
		

> But we have proof of the Pakis?



Paki's are the only ones in the area inept/stupid enough to lose an intact plane over their own territory and the only one with areas in terrorist hands.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 13, 2014)

If the plane was still sending out pings to the satellite for 4 hrs, then why can't they find it from that?


----------



## Mizura (Mar 13, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> I agree. Implying the Malaysians are capable of shooting down an airplane


:rofl  To add to that, this particular theory also states that they can't find the plane because they quickly hid it after shooting it down. Like, they hid a whole plane within a few hours (that includes getting the equipment there). Even the Chinese can't do that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 13, 2014)

Where's Liam Neeson when you need him?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 14, 2014)

> *Malaysia Airlines Expands Investigation To Include General Scope Of Space, Time*
> _‘Why Are We Even Here?’ Officials Probe_
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA—Following a host of conflicting reports in the wake of the mysterious disappearance of Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 last Saturday, representatives from the Kuala Lumpur–based carrier acknowledged they had widened their investigation into the vanished Boeing 777 aircraft today to encompass not only the possibilities of mechanical failure, pilot error, terrorist activity, or a botched hijacking, but also the overarching scope of space, time, and humankind’s place in the universe.
> ...


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 14, 2014)

The onion is a satirical news site....


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 14, 2014)

..................


exactly


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 14, 2014)

As long as you know, I have seen people here take it seriously until that little fact was pointed out to them.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone more up on the region's political scene want to hazard a guess as to why terrorists would want to hijack the plane?

Still leaning on the classic triumvirate of mechanical failure, pilot error and freak weather until I see good evidence otherwise i.e. a press release from a terrorist org claiming responsibility or better yet, the black box.



> Hijacked by Muslims to Pakistan



To what purpose?

Also while Pakistan is a bit fucked accepting a hijacked commercial airliner is a bit beyond the pale, even for them. Never mind it being Malaysian plane going to China.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 14, 2014)

I still think its in a hanger somewhere maybe getting a new paint job and fitted with some explosives waiting to start WWIII.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> I still think its in a hanger somewhere maybe getting a new paint job and fitted with some explosives waiting to start WWIII.


This is stupid on Infinite levels.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 14, 2014)

You know since we're throwing around Ideas...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_n6xZMgP1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 14, 2014)

> In a far more detailed description of the military radar plotting than has been publicly revealed, the first two sources said the last confirmed position of MH370 was at 35,000 feet about 90 miles (144 km) off the east coast of Malaysia, heading towards Vietnam, near a navigational waypoint called ?Igari?. The time was 1:21 a.m..
> 
> The military track suggests it then turned sharply westwards, heading towards a waypoint called ?Vampi?, northeast of Indonesia?s Aceh province and a navigational point used for planes following route N571 to the Middle East.
> 
> ...




What is going on with the officials on this? They had all the search crews out to the east, when the military knew all along the plane turned back to the west. Any news that leaked out about the plane turning back west, or continuing flying, was quickly denied. Seems like they know a lot more than they're telling people. 


They were on a route carriers use to fly to Europe? I wonder how far the fuel they had would get them.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 14, 2014)

I think they detected some unidentified plane to the West around that time but can't confirm it's MH370 because the transponder had been turned off. Anyway, they have already been searching in the Andaman Sea for days and are expanding the search area to the Indian Ocean.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is stupid on Infinite levels.


Its JSJ...this is what he does best. Conspiracy Theory shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2014)

The media can't shut the fuck up about this story. This doesn't effect 99% of the people in the world and shit that does or at least effects this county is being ignored


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 14, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The media can't shut the fuck up about this story. This doesn't effect 99% of the people in the world and shit that does or at least effects this county is being ignored



Exactly, meanwhile we have a major crisis in the Ukraine that is very near to boiling over, and that should be on the list of stories that is more deserving than this one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Exactly, meanwhile we have a major crisis in the Ukraine that is very near to boiling over, and that should be on the list of stories that is more deserving than this one.



The Ukraine is also not our problem. It wasn't anyone else's problem when the North had to go back and retake the South. Let the Russians and the Ukrainians handle their own problem. Why does every thing that's done have to be strictly watched and regulated by us and the rest of the world. It's their business. 

We have problems at home we need to address.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2014)

Boom Hijacked:


----------



## navy (Mar 15, 2014)

I wonder what they wanted.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Mar 15, 2014)

What these people must have felt... saw... experienced. ughhh


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2014)

navy said:


> I wonder what they wanted.



That horizon.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 15, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> To what purpose?



Target of opportunity. Islamic terrorists will kill scores of fellow Muslims to get at a few Westerners (which were on the flight). However it's likely the passengers either revolted and/or the terrorists weren't able to fly the plane and it crashed. I think it's pretty obvious it didn't arrive to its destination.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Target of opportunity. Islamic terrorists will kill scores of fellow Muslims to get at a few Westerners (which were on the flight). However it's likely the passengers either revolted and/or the terrorists weren't able to fly the plane and it crashed. I think it's pretty obvious it didn't arrive to its destination.



There were reports of it up to 45,000 feet and down below 23,000 feet. That's not how anyone would choose to fly the plane. Maybe the people saved some ground targets? Or maybe the people thought they were.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 15, 2014)

CNN is behind the times, MSN is also confirming the plane was hijacked.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 15, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The media can't shut the fuck up about this story. This doesn't effect 99% of the people in the world and shit that does or at least effects this county is being ignored


If there's an organization out there capable of hijacking a plane and hiding it despite days of search and investigation by over a dozen countries (including the U.S.), it very well damn is everyone's business.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 15, 2014)

Mizura said:


> If there's an organization out there capable of hijacking a plane and hiding it despite days of search and investigation by over a dozen countries (including the U.S.), it very well damn is everyone's business.



all they need to do now is load it up with yellow cake, explosives or chemicals and they're set


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone can hijack and crash a plane...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 15, 2014)

Well at least the famliy can hope that their loved ones haven't drowned in the sea


----------



## Mizura (Mar 15, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Anyone can hijack and crash a plane...


I guess you're trolling now.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 15, 2014)

in jakarta airport I have to pass 2 security check, 
I think it was more secure in KL. since more rich country more secure the security.
I wonder how they got pass the security,

best guess is the hijacker dont use any weapon, he is (they are) kung fu master as the one killing people in the train station


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 15, 2014)

Mizura said:


> If there's an organization out there capable of hijacking a plane and hiding it despite days of search and investigation by over a dozen countries (including the U.S.), it very well damn is everyone's business.



Yeah, this is a scary thought.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2014)

This is the latest news. About 3 hours ago.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...lines-plane-extended-to-southern-indian-ocean

Speculation becoming inevitable disaster pornography.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 15, 2014)

Mizura said:


> If there's an organization out there capable of hijacking a plane and hiding it despite days of search and investigation by over a dozen countries (including the U.S.), it very well damn is everyone's business.



Yeah, The fact that China/India/US(in Pakistan/Afghanistan) had no clue is pretty terrifying. The pilot or who ever is responsible is one heck of a intelligent guy.
Since this whole thing begun, I have not been able to not focus on this story simply because it is one of the biggest mystery and it has to be solved.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2014)

.____.

There are thousands of planes flying around that region at any one time. The military forces in the region don't habitually keep track of them all closely. Indeed that would be impossible. Airports need a dozen fresh air traffic controllers switched over constantly with fresh replacements on duty at all times just to land planes one at a time at the airport they're at. No one is watching these planes closely mid-flight because it would take thousands of staff and serve no good purpose.

And as the link I posted just show, the maximum area its fuel could have taken it to is bigger than Asia. That's a damn big area to fall into or for anyone to keep track of.

I hope I eat these words but the idea this plane could land in any country and they would keep it secret is so improbable as to be impossible. Likewise, the idea some terrorist group hacked out their own secret runway in the jungle strains credulity and furthermore leads you with the question why spend all those resources to get this plane.

It's not impossible but it's the sort of thing you shouldn't believe until you have proof it happened.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2014)

Mizura said:


> I guess you're trolling now.



No that's the truth. When that French airliner crashed a few years back near us it took over a week to find it. The thing is that all the freaking out and hoping that this plane landed or being scared it landed won't change the fact that it probably didn't. 

You guys take irrational routes even with all of the different scenarios the most likely conclusion wasn't anyone surviving. 

And let's say it is somewhere being sent out to run into something. Unless they just load it with loose uranium any plane flying transponder free over a country that's worth a damn won't get far before jets scramble and force it down or blow it out of the sky.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 15, 2014)

^ You were talking about people hijacking and crashing a plane. The French plane that crashed was due to a combination of bad weather and human error. 

And I'm not hoping for anything. In fact, I would prefer it if it were simply a case of gross human error or the likes. I certainly do not prefer the possibility that terrorist groups are actually able to hijack a plane, fly it in a way to avoid nearly all radar detection, only to send it who knows where (maybe even to crash it somewhere hard to find. Why? Hell if I know). Unfortunately this isn't my own speculation right now, it's the Malaysia government's. For a variety of reasons, it has already dismissed bad weather (there weren't any) and noted that certain actions could only have been deliberate.


----------



## sweetmelon (Mar 15, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Target of opportunity. Islamic terrorists will kill scores of fellow Muslims to get at a few Westerners (which were on the flight). However it's likely the passengers either revolted and/or the terrorists weren't able to fly the plane and it crashed. I think it's pretty obvious it didn't arrive to its destination.



Terrorism can be a possibility if they intended to use the plane for other purposes and not to deliberately crash it into the sea and killing the passengers whom were mostly not even Western. There was exactly 3 Americans on flight MH370, you would think the easier approach would not be to hijack a Boeing 777 and disable all communication systems manually while simultaneously killing yourself in the process, if your goal was to kill Westerners in the first point. 

If they planned to go to such lengths, the terrorists would have tried to maximize the amount of Christian/Western causalities.

It might have been an organized terrorist plot, but an unsuccessful one, that could be reason why nobody has claimed responsibility yet, no?


----------



## Hozukimaru (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2014)

Mizura said:


> ^ You were talking about people hijacking and crashing a plane. The French plane that crashed was due to a combination of bad weather and human error.
> 
> And I'm not hoping for anything. In fact, I would prefer it if it were simply a case of gross human error or the likes. I certainly do not prefer the possibility that terrorist groups are actually able to hijack a plane, fly it in a way to avoid nearly all radar detection, only to send it who knows where (maybe even to crash it somewhere hard to find. Why? Hell if I know). Unfortunately this isn't my own speculation right now, it's the Malaysia government's. For a variety of reasons, it has already dismissed bad weather (there weren't any) and noted that certain actions could only have been deliberate.



They didn't avoid all radar detection. There are blips from multiple counties and I even heard rumors of an oil rig worker saying he saw something burning fall into the ocean. 

It doesn't matter how the French flight crashed it was still missing. The terrorists caused the crash but they didn't hide the plane the water did. 

And they cut the transponder off. This is why the government in Malaysia acted all shady before. They might never have lost track of the plane just radio contact.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 15, 2014)

I recall the area of ocean southwest of Japan being similarly dangerous to planes and boats as the Bermuda Triangle. It's not inconceivable that there was a navigation error that sent them into that area and the unusual electromagnetic effects that occur there could have interfered with the electronics and the craft may have gone down in the sea there. 

I haven't really looked into this much though, so I don't know what direction the radar trail tracked them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2014)

Most people don't realise just how fucking huge the oceans are. This plane will be found, it's just a matter of time, maybe weeks, months or years but it will be found. 

At this point we can hope that all survived but the chances are very slim.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2014)

There were some Iranians seeking asylum. Maybe someone wanted something to do with them.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2014)

I thought they were Pakis.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 15, 2014)

The investigators raided the pilot and co-pilot's homes. Makes sense if they suspect a hijack. No word on what they found. Probably took their computers


If the plane was hijacked and landed in Turkmenistan or Kazakhstan (that's where they're saying is a possibility now), you'd think the hijackers would have made some demands by now. That's usually how hijackings go. Why do it and keep it secret? That's kind of odd.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't know which is more likely (or unlikely) - hijack or pilot suicide.

The pilot might have been in mentally unstable state and decided to go kamikaze.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2014)

I personally think it was suicide.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 15, 2014)

Malaysia Airlines Expands Investigation To Include General Scope Of Space, Time



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 15, 2014)

Meh...I think it's a little too early for satire. Can you imagine if your loved one was a flight that just disappeared fucking LOST-style? They're probably now stuck on some freaky as island with a smoke monster.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 15, 2014)

I doubt they crashed, I'm with the terrorist theory group.

And it is never too soon!


----------



## Mizura (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, now U.S. intelligence think it was deliberate action too, by the pilots:


It's a bit heartless, but pilot suicide is one of the less-bad scenarios, compared to terrorists being able to hijack a plane nearly seamlessly anyway. There were plane hijack attempts since 9/11, but I don't think any of them made a plane outright vanish, and just about all of them failed, with the people arrested in the end.

Interesting note: even for pilots, it isn't easy to disable all the automatic signaling systems.


Other note: only 8% of fatal aircraft accidents occur during cruise.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2014)

The pilot was an aviation enthusiast and had a flight simulator which he built by himself at home.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 16, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I don't know which is more likely (or unlikely) - hijack or pilot suicide.
> 
> The pilot might have been in mentally unstable state and decided to go kamikaze.



that is quite unimaginable.
Pilot is one of high paying job.
why he wanna kill himself?
moreover bring hundreds people with him


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2014)

wibisana said:


> that is quite unimaginable.
> Pilot is one of high paying job.
> why he wanna kill himself?
> moreover bring hundreds people with him



You're trying to rationalise the irrational, which is always an exercise in futility.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 16, 2014)

wibisana said:


> that is quite unimaginable.
> Pilot is one of high paying job.
> why he wanna kill himself?
> moreover bring hundreds people with him



Essentially what Ninja said

Suicide in itself is arguably the most irrational action a person can take under normal circumstances. 

You can't use logic or rational to explain why someone wanted to off themselves whether they simply want to take out themselves or an airliner with 238 other people...


----------



## Amanda (Mar 16, 2014)

And we already have had pilots committing suicide by crashing their plane. So we know it's a thing, even if the actions a suicidal person make no sense to an outsider.

However, if it was a pilot suicide, then why instead of simply crashing it he turned the plane around and flew into a wrong direction for 7 hours? Was he just contemplating on his life?


----------



## BashFace (Mar 16, 2014)

Amanda said:


> However, if it was a pilot suicide, then why instead of simply crashing it he turned the plane around and flew into a wrong direction for 7 hours? Was he just contemplating on his life?



Probably, until he ran out of fuel just before he decided he didn't want to die. 

I agree with whoever it was that said it's to early for satire I thought it would be pretty bad if this does turn out to be suicide besides the lives lost. 

Because regardless of this guys reasoning and the rational, irrational all that shit he may have just killed over 200 people deliberately and premeditated. 

To me anyway that's a really fucked up realization for people to come to terms with opposed to an accident or a plane malfunctioning due to dodgy mechanical work. 

Scratch that comment I made at the top because that wasn't satire that was derivative of Amanda's post. 

But in all seriousness this could make history in an even darker way, sounds hard to believe because there could be 200+ dead.

It doesn't make a difference to me whether it's a terrorist or a mass murderer because they are the same thing when this scale of crime is committed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 16, 2014)

[youtube]5JpbZZKqxy0[/youtube]


----------



## Xin (Mar 16, 2014)

wibisana said:


> that is quite unimaginable.
> Pilot is one of high paying job.
> why he wanna kill himself?
> moreover bring hundreds people with him



First of, pilot is not a highly payed job. 

It may is, if you're lucky and end up in a top 10 airline like Lufthansa, but if you're not, pilot is one of the worst payed jobs. 

The reasons are easily explained: Supply and demand. 

There are so many pilots searching for jobs currently, that they simply accept any payment. Hence there are even pilots who *pay airlines for letting them fly*. 

That's also the reason why I'm not a pilot right now. I'm already accepted at the best flight school of germany/europe, supported by Lufthansa. 
But graduating there would only throw me in huge debt, because getting a job as a pilot is currently almost impossible. 


On top of that, they are overworked as fuck. They rarely get enough sleep. 

The reasons for that: Only the time they actually fly the plane is counted as their working time. The time they are on the ground with their plane is not counted. Like if they do the preparations for the flight or wait for the passengers. 
Those are hours every day that are simply not counted.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 16, 2014)

Xin said:


> First of, pilot is not a highly payed job.
> 
> It may is, if you're lucky and end up in a top 10 airline like Lufthansa, but if you're not, pilot is one of the worst payed jobs.
> 
> ...



I thought Pilot is paid with International standard for country like Indonesia with managerial level that only paid like 800-2000 USD/month Pilot I though could get 5000-10000/mo.

maybe i am wrong since I got the number and info like 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Xin (Mar 16, 2014)

Pilot was once a highly paid job, but that changed dramatically. 

The whole pilot society is in a huge crisis right now.


----------



## sweetmelon (Mar 16, 2014)

So it looks like some people agree with me, that the pilot was basically plotting revenge against his employers by hijacking their plane and crashing it. I don't think a country like Malaysia has unions to protect employee rights and he's probably been working/training as pilot for the majority of his life so they weren't any other career paths he could have taken.

I don't know.. that's my latest theory.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 16, 2014)

It's amazing how much mystery is surrounding this incident in this day and age. It'd be interesting if we never found it  . It seems more and more likely that it was human caused and not technical errors or anything like that.

The two corridors are fucking massive and I can't imagine finding it anytime soon in such a massive area.


----------



## mlc818 (Mar 16, 2014)

Isn't decompression, confusion, and death followed by a plane crash in the Indian Ocean the most likely explanation?

Pilot suicide or a poorly executed hijacking are certainly remote possibilities, but the actions of the plane can be explained by mechanical and pilot error leading to slow decompression,  followed by further error in attempting to fix the electrical/instrument issue without realizing that decompression and hypoxia were about to make piloting a plane (and living) impossible.

EDIT: 


Amanda said:


> And we already have had pilots committing suicide by crashing their plane. So we know it's a thing, even if the actions a suicidal person make no sense to an outsider.
> 
> However, if it was a pilot suicide, then why instead of simply crashing it he turned the plane around and flew into a wrong direction for 7 hours? Was he just contemplating on his life?



The most common explanation seems to be that suicide, especially one in which you murder 200 some innocents, is shameful and you wouldn't want that to weigh on your family or friends.  In addition to this, suicide can screw with insurance, benefits, and inheritance, which is another way in which making the plane somewhat unrecoverable can protect your family and your memory.  Some people have said that perhaps the pilot/copilot didn't know about the automatic "pings," hence the reason that he only turned after turning off communications.  Had we not seen those pings, it would be extremely unlikely we'd find this plane in this deep and remote part of the Indian Ocean.

I don't believe it was suicide, but losing the plane in the most difficult (while still accessible based upon fuel and location) place to find it after turning off communications is the best way to ensure that you're remembered as merely lost and presumed dead.


----------



## Noways (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, its too soon but come on, they could be fighting the langoliers right now.


----------



## BashFace (Mar 17, 2014)

Is it to soon to ask when the new Samuel L Jackson sequel will be out? Muslims on a Plane.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 17, 2014)

wibisana said:


> that is quite unimaginable.
> Pilot is one of high paying job.
> why he wanna kill himself?
> moreover bring hundreds people with him


There could be plenty of reasons to kill yourself, even when your life is kinda successful.

And frankly, airline pilots are glorified bus drivers. With a more exhausting job and much more pressure. Pilot's mental health deteriorates fast.

//HbS


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2014)

One of the pilots was wearing a shirt that said democracy is dead smh.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty interesting read. After the past few days I strongly believe we are being lied too.


----------



## Savior (Mar 17, 2014)

Wonder how much money has been spent on this search so far. Must be the most expensive search ever.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 17, 2014)

Apparently the last words recorded from the jet ("All right, good night") were spoken by the co-pilot.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 17, 2014)

^ And those words were said after someone had started turning off the tracking devices.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 17, 2014)

Amanda said:


> ^ And those words were said after someone had started turning off the tracking devices.


Ah, I was under the impression that he said it a couple of minutes before the tracking devices went off?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 17, 2014)

mlc818 said:


> Isn't decompression, confusion, and death followed by a plane crash in the Indian Ocean the most likely explanation?
> 
> Pilot suicide or a poorly executed hijacking are certainly remote possibilities, but the actions of the plane can be explained by mechanical and pilot error leading to slow decompression,  followed by further error in attempting to fix the electrical/instrument issue without realizing that decompression and hypoxia were about to make piloting a plane (and living) impossible.



The while flying seven hours thing kind of trumps that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 17, 2014)

.

Who you gonna call?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 17, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ah, I was under the impression that he said it a couple of minutes before the tracking devices went off?




I checked... the Finnish news said the company isn't sure whether the system was turned off before or after that last sentence, and BBC said it was shut off afterwards. Go figure.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 17, 2014)

BashFace said:


> Is it to soon to ask when the new Samuel L Jackson sequel will be out? Muslims on a Plane.



it's coming my friends, i got the feeling it's gonna come soon.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Mar 17, 2014)

mlc818 said:


> Isn't decompression, confusion, and death followed by a plane crash in the Indian Ocean the most likely explanation?
> 
> I don't believe it was suicide, but losing the plane in the most difficult (while still accessible based upon fuel and location) place to find it after turning off communications is the best way to ensure that you're remembered as merely lost and presumed dead.



I'm going more with this theory. I'm not convinced enough to believe it's suicide. 

I just hope it's not.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like it was hijacked or something, someone programmed the plane to fly somewhere and the programming was done before the pilot's last conversation with the air controller.

LOST series is beginning to look like a reality series. Plane mysteriously flown wrong way and then simply lost.  So lost even NSA can't find it.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

Good job, Big Brother, good job.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 18, 2014)

Wilykat said:


> Looks like it was hijacked or something, someone programmed the plane to fly somewhere and the programming was done before the pilot's last conversation with the air controller.
> 
> LOST series is beginning to look like a reality series. Plane mysteriously flown wrong way and then simply lost.  So lost even NSA can't find it.



this is why  you should be allowed to turn your phone on.
it is nothing to do with plane (as much as I wanna believe but $500 phone can interfere millions dollars of equipment is just weird)

and phone is easily tracked if the plane crashes. ofc if it land in land. not water

well maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Mizura (Mar 18, 2014)

Even if the phones were on, their batteries would have run out by now, plus if there's no signal in the middle of the Ocean (assuming that's where they went).

And actually, a lot of people don't bother to turn off their phones anyway. >_>;;

The main reason why I'd want to keep the rules of keeping phones off in planes, though, is that there's nothing more annoying than being stuck in a sardine can, AND being forced to put up with a neighbor yelling into his phone during take-off or landing. Especially over here in China. People have no manners, and they howl as though they want to be heard all the way across the country. It then turns into a contest. The louder the ambiant noise or the other people yelling into their phones are, the louder They start yelling into their phones too. "Wei? Wei? CAN YOU HEAR ME?!"

It's worse than crying babies. 

(in case you're wondering, no they're not currently talking on the phone during take-off, since it's not allowed, but they talk before take-off or as soon as the plane lands)


----------



## wibisana (Mar 18, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Even if the phones were on, their batteries would have run out by now, plus if there's no signal in the middle of the Ocean (assuming that's where they went).
> 
> And actually, a lot of people don't bother to turn off their phones anyway. >_>;;
> 
> ...



i definitely can see that

but like in theater we dont have to turn off our phone and still not disturb other people.
the rule should make that way.


----------



## Savior (Mar 18, 2014)

The best thing to do at this point is just chill and wait for the plane to be discovered. It's going to be found sooner or later. What's the point of mindless speculation?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

If it really crashed into the Indian Ocean, finding it might take a pretty long time.

And what's the point of speculation? It's fun and passes the time.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 18, 2014)

@wibisana: Even if they don't make outbound calls, they may be Receiving calls, and then they'd feel tempted to reply, and then they'll start talking loudly. 

Since the plane is not a theatre, they won't give a damn about 'not disturbing other people.' >_<


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 19, 2014)

Savior said:


> The best thing to do at this point is just chill and wait for the plane to be discovered. It's going to be found sooner or later. What's the point of mindless speculation?



They still haven't found another plane that went missing 77 years ago.  Also a few planes went missing off Florida:


> 1944: December 5, Flight 19 (five TBF Avengers) lost with 14 airmen, and later the same day PBM Mariner BuNo 59225 lost with 13 airmen while searching for Flight 19.[1]
> 1948: January 30, Avro Tudor G-AHNP Star Tiger lost with six crew and 25 passengers, en route from Santa Maria Airport in the Azores to Kindley Field, Bermuda.[2]
> 1948: December 28, Douglas DC-3 NC16002 lost with three crew and 36 passengers, en route from San Juan, Puerto Rico, to Miami.[3]
> 1949: January 17, Avro Tudor G-AGRE Star Ariel lost with seven crew and 13 passengers, en route from Kindley Field, Bermuda, to Kingston Airport, Jamaica.[4]
> 1965: December 6, Private Cessna lost with pilot and one passenger, en route from Ft. Lauderdale to Grand Bahamas Island.


None of them have been found


----------



## Blanco (Mar 19, 2014)

Wonder where they all went


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2014)

How about you find out?


----------



## Blanco (Mar 19, 2014)

brb booking flight


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2014)

If it was hacked then that is scary.



Wilykat said:


> They still haven't found another plane that went missing 77 years ago.  Also a few planes went missing off Florida:
> 
> None of them have been found



Yes, but they weren't modern planes and there are about a zillion things different between then and now. It's like comparing Blackbeard with Somali Pirates.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 20, 2014)

found something, may be false lead or a piece of the missing plane.


----------

